# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس الاتصالات



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد لمهندس الاتصالات من الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## كونى عائشة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وحضرتك بخير
معلش الرد متاخر شوية
طبعا بما انى فى البكالريوس يعنى الخبرة مش كتيرة اوى بس هحاول اجيب لحضرتك الكورسات التى تعتبر مهمة
للأسف خريج هندسة الاتصالات بيكون اكتر مهندس محتاج لكورسات بعد التخرج او حتى اثناء الدراسة يعنى لازم السى فى بتاعه يكون ملايان كورسات بمعنى اصح شهادة البكالريوس لوحدها متنفعش ده لان القسم يضم مجالات كبيرة جدا ومتشعبة من اهم هذه الكورسات
كورسات فى الnetwork 
1-طبعا افضلها كورسات شركة سيسكو وهى ccna و ccnp وCCVP
2- +N
3-VOIP
4-wimax
........................ 

كورسات فى ال Programming مثلا:

1-Matlab
2-JAVA
او اى كورس اخر لاى لغة 

اما عن التخصص فكورسات خاصة بالموبيل

1- mobile package وهى تضم (gsm ,cdma,umts,gprs)
2-LTE
......................

Satellite Communication Systems 

طبعا يمكن للخريج ان يركز على احد المجالات على اساس رغبتة والمجال الذى يريد العمل فيه


----------



## فتوح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسة اميرة احسنتي احسن الله اليكِ وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
واتمنى منكم اخواني كتابة كل ما تعرفوه وما يفيد اخوانكم مهندسي الاتصالات
ولو كانت كلمة واحدة اذكروها فلا تعلم اخي قد تكون هذه الكلمة هي التي ترجح ميزان حسناتك وتكون سببا تدخل به الجنة ان شاء الله
اكتب ولو كلمة
اسم برنامج
اسم دورة
لا تحقرن معلومة ايا كانت فهي تنفع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد حسن فرج (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

وجزاكم الله ألف ألف خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع وأسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالله لبابيدي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ccna و ccnp وCCVP


----------



## نهر الحياه (26 يناير 2010)

اخى مجالات الاتصالات واسعه وكثيره عليك 1-باختيار مجال تحبه وتريد ان تسير فيه وتبدع فيه وبالتالى ترى الكورسات التى تفيدك وتنفعك فى هذا المجال وتنمى قدراتك حتى لا تشتت نفسك بين هذه المجالات ولكن هذا لايمنعك من المعرفه لباقى المجالات حتى تساير العصر .2-عليك ان تتعلم لغه برمجه تفيدك فى هذا المجال حتى تتطبق ما تدرسه فى هذا المجال.
تقبل مرورى واحترامى
كنت هنا وذهبت 
نهر الحياه


----------



## abdelsattar.hashis (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اخى العزيز اى كورس سواء كان فى تخصص الاتصالات او غيره من التخصصات هو توسيع لمدارك المهندس
العلمية .
لذلك ارى ان الاهتمام و التركيز الكبير على الدورات ليس بالشىء الجيد بالنسبه لحديثى التخرج وان مجرد القراءه و الاجتهاد الشخصى و البحث ومعرفه الاساسيات بقدر المستطاع هو افضل من الدخول فى دوامه الدراسه مره اخرى .

ثانيا أرى ان اتقان اللغة الانجليزية هى الاهم و هى الاولى لان بدونها لاتستطيع التواصل ,ما الفائده ان كنت تعرف كل شىء ولا تستطيع ان تعبر


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

من أهم الدورات لكنها تخصصيه و بقوه .... وهي دورة ال و , SDH , DWDM, MPLS لأنهم أساس الأتصالات وهم أساس كل الشبكات بالعالم... لأن العالم كله يرتبط بواسطة السابق ذكرهم...و تسمى شبكات التراسل*transmission


أتمنى لك التوفيق أخي

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## yamany17 (7 فبراير 2010)

نقاش مفيد..................شكرا


----------



## engengy (9 فبراير 2010)

ياريت تقولوا علي دورات مهمه وتساعدوني


----------



## مجدي طلبه (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوالبراء99 (17 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

وجزاكم الله ألف ألف خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع وأسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (22 فبراير 2010)

يا أحبة ما هي المعاهد التي تقدم الدورات المتخصصة في الاتصالات مثل : Gsm وغيرها


----------



## محمد جعبري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

إخواني انا سنة ثالثة هندسة اتصالات ما هي الدورة التي تنفعني بهذا الوقت من دراستي..أنتظر إجابة أهل الخبرة​


----------



## محمد جعبري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

حد يتبرع و يحكيلنا و يكسب فينا أجر و ثواب​


----------

